# Fresh Banana Peppers - ISO ways to use them up/prepare them



## Katie H (Aug 6, 2016)

It's not enough that our sole banana pepper plant is beginning to produce (well), but Glenn's son has gifted us with a huge pile of them from his garden.  The ones Kenneth gave us need to be used up soon but I'm not sure what to do with them.

There aren't enough to can or pickle, there are too many to eat at one meal and they are also too small to stuff.  Most of them are not much bigger than my index finger.

I'm leaning toward a casserole-type dish that can be made in a large enough quantity so that some can be frozen.

I have on hand a pound of Italian sausage, some frozen ground beef, onions, garlic, and an assortment of shredded cheeses, along with different types of canned diced tomatoes, fresh tomatoes and tomato sauces.  Our spice/herb collection is vast, so...

Any and all suggestions will be appreciated and considered.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm a big fan of freezing peppers.  Small peppers don't even have to be cut up or blanched, they freeze beautifully whole.  DH's former "work wife" also has a huge garden, and gives us all sorts of peppers.

My favorite use for banana peppers is on subs.  You could do a quick refrigerator pickle with them, that way you don't have to haul out all the equipment.  I think your casserole idea sounds really good.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2016)

You could sub them for the green chiles in Kayelle's chiles rellenos casserole recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74641

It doesn't call for meat, but you could add a pound, seasoned with Mexican spices.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 6, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm a big fan of freezing peppers.  Small peppers don't even have to be cut up or blanched, they freeze beautifully whole.  DH's former "work wife" also has a huge garden, and gives us all sorts of peppers.
> 
> My favorite use for banana peppers is on subs.  You could do a quick refrigerator pickle with them, that way you don't have to haul out all the equipment.  I think your casserole idea sounds really good.



Thanks, Dawg but I've frozen a ton already.  We're definitely set in that area.





GotGarlic said:


> You could sub them for the green chiles in Kayelle's chiles rellenos casserole recipe: Goooood Chili Relleno Casserole - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums
> 
> It doesn't call for meat, but you could add a pound, seasoned with Mexican spices.




Yum, GG!  Kayelle's recipe sounds great and I loooooove chiles rellenos.  Right up my alley.

Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a lot of Fresno chiles coming out of my garden. I find myself putting them into all kinds of things - any sautéed veggie mixture, or rice pilaf, for example. That reminds me of this yummy  recipe from Bobby Flay (I have one of his books): http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobby-flay/creamed-green-chili-rice-recipe.html

And this, to use as a topping on grilled meats or tacos: http://bobbyflay.com/recipes/recipes/107/all-about-the-green-chile-relish


----------



## janaewalker (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks for sharing great ideas It's really helpful....


----------



## Wrinkley (Aug 13, 2016)

At allrecipes there's a recipe for a fantastic relish called banana mustard.  I make it every year.  So good on sandwiches.  Everyone that tries it loves it.  I've just eaten a bowl of it sometimes, it's that good.  I haven't been able to get banana peppers in awhile so I just used anaheims--excellent, too!


----------



## Wrinkley (Aug 13, 2016)

Also great for Christmas presents!


----------



## Wrinkley (Aug 13, 2016)

Ok I'm new at this so it's called hot pepper mustard at allrecipes.  Am I allowed to post the recipe?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2016)

No, but you can post s link to the recipe.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2016)

You may post the link, not the recipe, unless it's in your own words.  

Welcome to DC!


----------



## Wrinkley (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks dawgluver.  I'm a dog lover too!  Hot Pepper Mustard Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2016)

Wrinkley said:


> Thanks dawgluver.  I'm a dog lover too!  Hot Pepper Mustard Recipe - Allrecipes.com




This interests me greatly!  Thanks!


----------

